# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  فونت فارسی برای ویژوال فاکس پرو در همه ویندوزها

## binyaz2003

سلام
من میخاستم برنامه ای که مینویسم تو همه ویندوزها فارسی مخصوص به خودم داشته باشه برای همین دستبه کار شدم و تو ویندوز انگلیسی یک فونت طراحی کردم و یک فارسی نویس ساختم اما در ویندوزهای عربی تمام جعبه ها و لیست ها که با فونت من ست بودند سفید میشن
 :cry: 
حالا کی میدونه چطور فونتی باید باشه که تو همه ویندوزها کار کنه
میدونید که فارسی سازها چقدر گرونن

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

برای نمایش درست فونت در کلیه ویندوزها بایستی اولا شما یک فونت بیت مپی ( شبیه فونت system.fon ) بسازید . جای حروف مهم است ، برای مثال ویندوز ایکس پی حساس به جای حروف است که شما میتوانی با سعی و خطا جای درست حروف را بدست آوری.
ثانیا بایستی فونت را موقع ورود به برنامه بارگذاری کنی . ضمنا پارامترهای فونت هم مهم است و بایستی معنای هر پارامتر را دقیق بفهمی.
ثالثا هر کنترلی را بایستی به فونت خودت ست کنی .
خلاصه اینکه فارسی نویسی کمی سخت است بخاطر همین 


> میدونید که فارسی سازها چقدر گرونن


!

----------


## محمود شمس

به نظر من
بهترین فونتی که کمترین ایراد را در ویندوزهای مختلف پیش میاره فونت Tahoma هست. یعنی نوع فونت آبجکتهایی مثل Text Box ، Label ، Edit Box و غیره را در فرمهای خود Tahoma انتخاب کنید.
و در گزارشها (Reports) از فونت Courier New

----------


## rezamim

من هم دقیقا به همین مشکل برخورده بودم و بعد از جستجو دیدم که در خود سایت میکروسافت تنها دو فونت Arial و Tahoma را برای اینکار معرفی کرده است . خوشبختانه خود میکروسافت بیشتر از دوستان ایرانی به فکر ما است  :) 
 برای دیدن گزارشات روی صفحه هم بهترین فونت Courier New است .همینطور که دوستمان هم گفته اند

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

آقا کی از ویندوز غیر فارسی استفاده میکنه مگه؟؟؟

----------


## new_day

اكثر فونتها در هنگام نمايش تا زماني كه پرينتر نصب نشده در ويندوز 98 درست نشون داده ميشوند اما هنگامي كه پرينتر نصب ميشه بهم ميخورند
ايا ميشه بقيه فونتها را تغيير داد تا مثل  courie new  بشوند يا  تغييري در سيستم بارگذاري فونت ايجاد كرد؟

----------


## rezaTavak

به فونت ربطی ندارد مشکل از فاکس پرو و میکروسافت است که همه چیزی غیر استاندارد است.

----------


## Esikhoob

وقتی ویندوز را عربی میکنیم ، فونت های ایران سیستم(فونت شما هم احتمالا جزو همین فونتهاست) را سفید نشان میدهد ( هیچی نشان نمیدهد) ولی اگر فارسی کنید نشان میدهد.
در ضمن یک سئوال دیگر ،  ویندوز Vista - در مورد فونت های ایران سیستمی که ما راحت با آنها در XP کارمیکردیم - حروف "ا" "آ" "چ _چسبیده_" را نشان نمیدهد ، کسی از دوستان میداند چطور باید نشان بدهد؟؟
سئوال دیگر :آیا کسی میداند اگر بخواهم با این فونت های استاندارد ویندوز ، یک "چ _چسبیده_" تکی بنویسم چه کار باید بکنم؟؟

با تشکر.

----------


## rezaTavak

اینجا که جواب نداد اما 
من کلک میزنم:

اول می نویسیم چ بعد       shift+j

----------


## Esikhoob

دوستان جواب سئوال اول خودم را پیدا کردم.
فونت ما که پسوندش fon بود ، با وجود اینکه با کدپیج ایران سیستم بود ، ولی CharSetاین فونت روی Western تنظیم شده بود .
از طرفی اگر شما فونت Wingdings را دیده باشید، اشکال عجیب و غریب دارد  ، Script یا CharSet آن روی Symbol تنظیم شده و این فونتی است که استاندارد ماکروسافت است و باید همه جا از جمله VFP آن را نشان دهد .
پس نتیجه گرفتم که وقتی فونتی عنوان Symbol در CharSet آن باشد ، به ویندوز میگوید که زبان انگلیسی یا عربی یا آلمانی و زبانهای دیگه که تو میشناسی نیست ، ولش کن .
پس من با استفاده از برنامه  Fony که رایگان است ، CharSet فونت خودمان را به Symbol عوض کردم و حالا ویندوز 7 همه حروف را نشان میدهد.

البته فونت شما باید فقط یک CharSet داشته باشد تا ویندوز مجبور به استفاده از همان CharSet شود. طبق تجربه من اول فونت قبلی را پاک کنید ، بعد فونتی که تغییر دادید را کپی کنید .
چونکه چند فایل فونت با CharSet های مختلف را وقتی نصب میکنید همه را تحت یک اسم میآورد و میشود یک فونت با چند CharSet.


البته وقتی ویندوز را عربی میکنیم ، ظاهرا فقط آن فونتی که CharSet آن Arabic هست را نشان میدهد ، من CharSet فونتم را تبدیل به Arabic کردم و بعد ...  بالاخره نمایش داده شد ولی کمی بهم ریخته بود.
اگر کسی همه CharSet ها را امتحان کند و بفهمیم چه CharSet ی هست که VFP در ویندوز عربی کاری به کارش ندارد یا اینکه کلک دیگری بشود زد خیلی خوب است.
آخه ما از ویندوز عربی ، به خاطر برنامه مان که در قدیم درست شده و فونت ایران سیستم دارد ، استفاده نمیکنیم.

----------


## aliporkareh

یک فو نت به نام Tavval هست که فکر کنم جواب کار دوستان رو بده من ازش استفاده کردم بدک نبوده شکلش شبیه Tahoma ست اما... امتحانش بد نیست!

----------


## Esikhoob

یک نکته جالب که متوجه شدم:
در ویندوز seven ، میتوانید برای کنترل ها ی ویژوال فاکس پرو ، فونت های B ZAR و بقیه فونت های برنارایانه را انتخاب کنید. بر خلاف ویندوز XP ، در صورتی که کلمه انگلیسی هم تایپ کنید ، آن را درست نشان میدهد.

----------

